# Magna Sweep Self Cleaning System



## HauteShots (Feb 26, 2011)

I purchased a new property and the in ground pool is equipped with a Magna Sweep self cleaning system.  The only problem is I can not figure out how to turn it on and I am unable to find a pool expert to come over and show me how to work  it without me signing up for a month to month contract.

Does anyone have one of these systems and if so what do I need to look for to turn it on / test it?

Thank you,


----------



## HauteShots (Mar 23, 2011)

I played around with a bunch of valves near the pump and figured it out. The self cleaning system works like crap and not worth using any way...


----------



## kaytav (Apr 20, 2011)

Agree with You, i have used this self cleaning system but it sucks, it just mess up the whole things after that i just left it...


----------

